# hey everyone



## NaughtyKitty (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi. I Anny. I am a pet groomer and I am new to this site. I love it already though!! Look foward to posting.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Anny! Welcome. Post away!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Anny


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Anny welcome to the forum .


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome Anny! Do you have any cats of your own? Tell us about them :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum Anny


----------



## NaughtyKitty (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I have 3 cats. Gozer, male, is a british blue tabby . Vigo, male, is an oriental shorthair ANnd Wookie is my 3 yr. old american domestic shorthair.


----------

